# A 14' Aluminum skiff build... Maine style



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool drift boat, cool shop and cool new project. Glad you decided to start posting.

Shot of Jameson, please.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Another great site to visit is www.tinboats.net great site for doing mods on an aluminum boat.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Welcome. The snowplow blade in the background really sets the mood.

How to survive months of snow up to the eaves: 

Option #1 Attempt to drink your way to part ownership of the only bar within snowshoe distance of your house.

Option #2 Take up ice fishing. Never understood the attraction myself, but my dad pointed out I am a Southern wimp who has never truly experienced cabin fever.

Option #3 Build a boat in a warm shop with a warm TIG. Sounds like a no-brainer to me.

It is good to see someone with some sense upgrading a tinny. I am not that smart. It will be a cool boat. Enjoy.

Hot Schnacolate please.

Nate


----------



## Mainedrifter (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's guys. I am so new I do not know the drink joke. I assume I need to buy them as I am the new guy but I work for Budweiser.... so it will have to be ice cold red and whites all around.


----------



## Mainedrifter (Nov 10, 2011)

Made some progress today after plowing 10" of snow. I hope you southern boys are happy....











I removed the old bench seats, got my marine plywood for decking and started tacking in my frame.



















Life is good.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

sweet pictures. Man, lately I've been missing the snow like crazy! Thanks for reminding me that I also had to shovel that stuff too. THAT put a bit of a needed damper on my nostalgia! Anyway, nice skiff you've got their! Tell us a bit more about your welding. That's a foreign art form to me. One that I hope to add to my skillset some day too. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Mainedrifter (Nov 10, 2011)

I took Friday off to fish some..... beautiful cold morning but I love fishing in the snow.










A few small brown trout came to the net....










Then back to the shop. Rear floor mount is tacked










Front decking rails are cut and bent



















I have a Miller Diversion 165 compact TIG machine that I really like. Someone asked about the machine... it is an affordable unit that you can use for up to 1/4" stock, perfect for small projects like this.










I will never cut metal again without one of these Freud circular saw blades, cut off wheels and jig saws are a waste of time.










I was even thinking about building up my old 31 Harley VLD motor, it makes about the same horse power as a newer two stroke... ha ha ha










I booked a trip with a guide in the Englewood Florida area in a few weeks. I am excited to leave the winter and get out on his flats boat, and maybe get in to some snook too.

More to come


----------

